# Bezzera bz02/Brasilia rr55 od



## SlingFBarista (Sep 27, 2020)

Not sure how I managed to score this setup for £200, but I'm definitely not taking it for granted!

Still need to pull the boiler out of the Bezzera to give it a thorough descale, but she's working well so far.

I'm having some clumping issues with the Brasilia, not sure if it's just because it hasn't had a deep clean in a very long time or if it's a characteristic? Nevertheless, some WDTing later and the quality of the grounds is really good, and the resulting espresso the two are producing is immense.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I think you would be looking for a LONG time to beat this set up for the price!

Enjoy it!!


----------



## SlingFBarista (Sep 27, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I think you would be looking for a LONG time to beat this set up for the price!
> 
> Enjoy it!!


 I'd been looking for bargains for so long and just got really lucky, sold my previous set up for the same money so it just cost me the fuel


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Incredible bang for buck there!


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

God I though I new a bargain! How is the bezzera I seen one on ebay a while ago that had a small issue. Is it easy to work with?


----------



## SlingFBarista (Sep 27, 2020)

ronan08 said:


> God I though I new a bargain! How is the bezzera I seen one on ebay a while ago that had a small issue. Is it easy to work with?


 Haha I was very lucky! The Bezzera has been great so far, as I say I'm yet to pull it apart for a proper service. It's got tonnes of steaming power and the shots that I'm brewing taste really good so far. I come from a barista background so it's really nice to be able to brew and steam at the same time, plus it can pull back to back shots which is nice!


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

The steam knob does that bother you? The angle it's at


----------



## SlingFBarista (Sep 27, 2020)

ronan08 said:


> The steam knob does that bother you? The angle it's at


 Visually it bothers me, but it's actually really practical for how I steam milk


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

I suppose its tough to complain for £200


----------



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

Great setup and fantastic you have the knowledge to give them both a thorough clean. Brilliant stuff 👍


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Superb buy, the rr55od should not be clumping though


----------



## SlingFBarista (Sep 27, 2020)

coffeechap said:


> Superb buy, the rr55od should not be clumping though


 Thanks! I've managed to get it to stop. I assume it hasn't been used for quite a while, looks like the previous owner used veeeeeery dark oily beans. After a thorough cleaning and flushing some coffee through its coming out fluffy now. Still a decent amount of retention though


----------



## SlingFBarista (Sep 27, 2020)

Thought I'd throw up a link to the old boy (or girl) doing some work.

Not that much info about these machines out there so I'm going to make an attempt to document everything I can. Considering it's 17 years old it works a bloody treat.


----------

